# "Error expanding embedded variable"



## noloader (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm working on porting a Linux program to FreeBSD. when I run *make*, I receive an error, 
	
	



```
Error expanding embedded variable
```

I know one solution is to use gmake, but I find that make flows off my fingertips rather than gmake. There's nothing special about me, so I expect others to do it also.

How does one determine the offending lines? *make -DA* does not output any additional information.

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## expl (Sep 11, 2011)

GNU and BSD makes are not compatible. You have to use gmake or rewrite the make files almost from scratch (and that's not very smart way to port a piece of software).


----------



## fonz (Sep 11, 2011)

noloader said:
			
		

> I know one solution is to use _gmake_, but I find that _make_ flows off my fingertips rather than _gmake_.


Use an alias, then. You *really* ought to use devel/gmake. It's *not* the same as BSD make(1).

Fonz


----------

